# CADPAT Wind pants



## dangerboy (26 Jan 2008)

While on Ex one of the boys asked me what the two button hole on the inside of the wind pants are for, the holes are located on the solid green fabric.  I assume that they are button holes based on the shape of them but could be wrong. We were just wondering what they are there for as none of use could figure it out.


----------



## s23256 (26 Jan 2008)

I just had a look at mine.  Best guess, and I could be right out to lunch here, is that they are supposed to help drain any water that has soaked though the outer layer and is trapped between this and the goretex membrane.  I'm basing this on the observation that the drains at the bottom of the pockets have the same design with a buttonhole reinforcement sewn on but only a small hole actually punched through the fabric.


----------



## TN2IC (27 Jan 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> While on Ex one of the boys asked me what the two button hole on the inside of the wind pants are for, the holes are located on the solid green fabric.  I assume that they are button holes based on the shape of them but could be wrong. We were just wondering what they are there for as none of use could figure it out.




They were design just in fact to mess with your head!


----------



## BernDawg (27 Jan 2008)

There are there so your fire team partner can tie your pantlegs together when you fall asleep waiting to depart the LOD and the sect can gut themselves laughing during the first dismount.


----------



## TN2IC (29 Jan 2008)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> There are there so your fire team partner can tie your pantlegs together when you fall asleep waiting to depart the LOD and the sect can gut themselves laughing during the first dismount.




Somehow I can picture that happening off the ramp.  ;D


----------

